# Gastrostomy tube change in office in global



## dpumford (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello!  I am not sure on what modifier to use so I hope someone can assist me!

The patient had a surgery Gastrostomy, open.  He came into the office during the global period and the doctor changed the gastrostomy tube, 43760, for it was blocked.  

Because this gastrostomy tube was changed in the office I can't decide what modifier to use.  It is related to the surgery so mod 78 would work if this would of been  done in the OR. 

With this being done in the office during the global period I am not sure what modifer to use.

We don't do alot of these procedures but I do beleive we should be able to bill for the change, Right??

Any ideas??

Thanks!


----------



## bran1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

Your doc did the initial gastrostomy surgery?


----------



## dpumford (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes he did!


----------



## raemitch78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Did you ever figure out what modifier to use?  We have the same issue...  Thanks!


----------

